# HELP!!! i just ate raw chicken!!! :(



## sera

i cooked myself a chicken kiev and when i was eating it i thought it tasted funny but i thought it was the salad with the new dressing i put on it! IT WASNT!!! i had already eatin half of it when i looked at the inside and saw it was RAW!!! i ran to the toilst and tried vomiting but couldnt get anything up!!! 
I am soooooooooooooo stressed out if i have hurt the baby! i am 5 and a half months pregnant a would die if anything happend! i am going to start drinking water incase i do get sick tonight.
Is there anything i can do or have i realy hurt the baby!?!?!?!?!?!?
xoxoxo:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## emalou90

i would have though drinking water is good, dont try to make yourself sick sweetie and try to calm down :)

ring/text your midwife and ask for her opinion, if you can't speak to her ring your GP reception as just ask what to do because you're worried.

i think the worst that will happen is your body will realise you've eaten something raw and make you throw it up or it'll come out your back end (sorry) then once thats done, you'll be fine.

not sure on the effects of baby, but your midwife will be able to help honey, try not to worry so much
i wouldn't have throught it'd be a major big deal (obviously it seems like it though) xxxx :hug:


----------



## charliejo

I hope you're ok? x x


----------



## ellie27

I hope you are feeling a bit better now.

If you had eaten it all and not noticed you would probably be feeling fine - its just that you know it was a bit raw and are panicking as everyone would.

I am sure you will be fine. Just keep drinking lots of fluids to keep yourself well hydrated and it might flush you out quicker.

When I am cooking like a chicken kiev or a pie or something I always keep in at least an extra 5 mins or so - and do make sure you always cut it in half and test before dishing it up x


----------



## mrskx0x0

My friend gave herself food poisoning with chicken at 12 weeks and baby was fine :hugs:


----------



## sera

thanks ladies.. i just freaked out.. i have got a few lil cramps but nothing to hysterical! THIS IS A WARNING TO ALL LADIES!!! please check your food and dont be daft like me!!! :( i felt so terrible!
:(


----------



## mrs_rj

aww bless ya hun -try no too worry. your body will do whatever it needs to do to protect your baby. It may make you feel rubbish in the process but rest assured i am sure bubs will be fine xxx


----------



## Buffy71

Hi lovely lady - please try not to worry. You've probably given yourself the cramps trying to be sick and panicking, rather than it being to do with the chicken. 

The chicken would have to have been standing at room temperature or be out of date before cooking or after cooking to develop bacteria prior to you cooking it to have had a chance to do you some damage, (which i presume certainly isnt the case as youre obviously v. careful normally, and even if a bit wasnt cooked right through, some was meaning it probably got hot enough to kill any bcteria off anyway. 

At 23 weeks your little munchkin can withstand pretty much anything in there - your body will process most probs b4 they get to placenta. 

Try not to panic. Huge hugs xxx


----------



## Cattia

Poor you! You will probably be fine, uncooked or undercookedmeat carries a higher risk of food poisening but that doesn't mean you will get ill whenever you eat it. Also if you do get ill, it will be unpleasant for you but I don't think it would hurt the baby. I hope you feel OK, and keep drinking plenty.


----------



## dani_tinks

eeek hope you're ok hun. I accidently licked a bit of raw egg off my finger the other day and had a full on worrying hissy fit about it but me and baby are fine. Its easily done but yeah we do all need to be very careful :)
xxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

awww hope you are ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sera

well ladies i just had a lil bit of cramping last night but i think i caused myself a migrain as i panicked so much! i tried my hardest, soooo hard, not to panick or stress but have just wanted this pregnancy sooo bad and i try and do everything by the book, i just felt like a dumb dumb!!! thankyou all for caring and being supportive!
much love to you all!!!
xoxo


----------



## Nic1107

Raw chicken in and of itself isn't harmful, only if it's infected with something is it dangerous. Same with eggs and everything else. Don't panic about doing everything "by the book"! Babies are incredibly resilient, especially past the first trimester. If you worry about doing everything perfect, you're bound to just stress yourself out because nobody is ever perfect! Just do your best to be careful, but if you slip up don't freak out!


----------



## cupcake

you will be fine, I dont think it will harm the baby at all. You might get a sore tummy from eating some raw meat, but its not like it was totally raw, just under cooked. 
Dont freak out.


----------



## sera

thanks guys.. it was raw aswell, on one side! pink and slimy! :( but i feel alot better today! what i mean by trying to do everything by the book, like no alcohol no runy eggs no shark just stuf like that, but i had to take two mersyndol for my migrain last night so hmm i think i just had a bad day!!!
i know my lil man is strong as... vunrabilty and hormones dont go well together!!!
xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## suzanne108

I had a very similar experience yesterday and was crying and worrying which was probably worse for the baby than the actual eating of the nasty food! 

I know how you feel though, I felt so bad (I'd eaten raw egg in a cheesecake). I was thinking shall I try and make myself sick...then I didn't feel baby move for quite a while and was panicking....baby and me seem fine today though - thank god!! 

We won't be making that mistake again :) xxx


----------

